# Facebook



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

This has been done in other sections dont know if you guys are intrested but if you want to be added by any of the lizard peops then put your name and explain your photo below.

Im Stephen Court from the Bristol Network and I believe im surrounded by some mates im caving.

Itd be good to get people who have the same intrested when I make the lizard comments on there that make most people think im just odd! I am odd but dont need another reason 

Oh yeah put your RFUK username on there if you add me so I know who you are


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Katherine Sarah Howarth

Liverpool/LJMU network

Picture is same as the one on here

Feel free to add me


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Sarah Sazzle Wilson

Nottingham Network

pic of me and the OH


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

linda marie barrett
sheffield network
pic of peekaboo my crestie or me i cant remember which
say ur from rfuk if u add me otherwise i ignore people:whistling2:


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Facebook.com/seanek4 I believe


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

carl carlos holmes

manchester... the pic is me pullin a crazy face wid the tongue! lol

quick search is www.facebook.com/honeymonster ... i think 

gud idea thou mate! :no1:


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Nick Sumption 
also on Bristol network
pic of me diving off a boat. Nice idea


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

niall blade 

pic is of me, same as on here i think, not many that share my name anyway :lol2:

add if you want, just add your username so i know who you are


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

sumpy said:


> Nick Sumption
> also on Bristol network
> pic of me diving off a boat. Nice idea


Cant Find You




SeanEK4 said:


> Facebook.com/seanek4 I believe


Or you


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Jane Lynch
Liverpool network
Pic is the same as the one i use here x


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Claire Petrie London Network picture of Leo (Ludo)


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

Natalie Llewellyn, I have two profiles, I don't use the one called Natalie Clare Llewellyn though, pic is of me, dark hair.... don't know how else to explain it Lol..


----------



## nuttycrunch (Apr 28, 2009)

My profile


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Amy Chapple, on the Chatham network.. I have a black and white picture of me with my bearded dragon :2thumb:


----------



## Cooper86 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chris Cooper
West mids network
Pic is me with OH, i was the best man:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mine is;
Scott Danger Duffield Esquire


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Michelle Gardener
Leeds Network
Pic is me and OH with french alps in the background
Please say your from RFUK if you add me....

Will go on facebook tonight and get adding some new friends ;-)


----------



## Chelsea <3 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just added you I think =/ Facebook - Chelsea webster =]


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> Michelle Gardener
> Leeds Network
> Pic is me and OH with french alps in the background
> Please say your from RFUK if you add me....
> ...


 
My pic is now my rabbit - I just realised its his bday!!


----------



## *Liil-Roo* (Oct 15, 2009)

Im Corrina Guthrie With pictures of my little spike ( BD)


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

Rebecca Mckown
Network: University of Liverpool
Photo is I believe at the moment of me and my best friend andrea in an underground pub in prague back when my hair was purple(now orange lol).


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

*Liil-Roo* said:


> Im Corrina Guthrie With pictures of my little spike ( BD)


cant seem to find you


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

mine is jamie jimjam whittaker, on the sheffield network, its a black and white photo taken from an angle playing a 5 string bass : victory:


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

Dean Carguillo (one and only):whistling2:

&

Darren Biggs Crystalpalacereptiles


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Lisa'sgeckonursery is mine same pic as in my sig and Lisa Knight is my own facebook, same pic as here.


----------



## puffwhizzcrooke (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi I am debbie palmer 
plymouth network
Pic has a bearded dragon in it as well as me


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Chris Breadrunner Morley - the one and only


----------



## Rachie Rach (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Rachael Sykes-Coates is my facebook in the sheffield network.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Ive added most of you. Had some trouble finding some of you but ill try again later. Ive tried to attach message to let you know who i am but on some i forgot.


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

chelsea austin, portsmouth network. pic of me, hubby and girls :2thumb: plz say ur frm rfuk or i may ignor u as theres lots of weirdos on fb :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thomas Mansfield
Errr... picture of me?!


----------



## mrchrissyb (Jan 25, 2010)

Chrissy Benton - Middlesbrough/Newcastle network..

pic is my baby girl sat looking cheeky!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Thomas Mansfield
> Errr... picture of me?!


Oh yeah, and please say your from RFUK, otherwise I will ignore you: victory:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

chelseanlee said:


> chelsea austin, portsmouth network. pic of me, hubby and girls :2thumb: plz say ur frm rfuk or i may ignor u as theres lots of weirdos on fb :whistling2:
> :lol2:


 Hahaha we ARE the wierdo throwbacks and stalkers from facebook lol


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

Tiger Lily said:


> Ive added most of you. Had some trouble finding some of you but ill try again later. Ive tried to attach message to let you know who i am but on some i forgot.


Got ya 

Dean Carguillo (one and only):whistling2:

&

Darren Biggs Crystalpalacereptiles


----------



## scottcamb (Jan 17, 2010)

link to me, i think add me if want to cheers

Login | Facebook

if not

scott forster
cambridge/london network
pic me in a scarf


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

feel free justin wadhams (the shaved head should be the top) dont know aht network im on


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

shelly lester
leeds network
picture of my in a mask with blood


----------



## angelsparadisecj (Sep 26, 2009)

Candice ? Hipkiss | Facebook

west mids network 

always nice to know ppl interested in leos.....as i dont personally know many ppl who are


----------



## bluest170 (Nov 3, 2009)

Georgie Beecham, London network
fb profile picture - me as a baby in a pink woollen dress!


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

james michael cooper as far as i'm aware am the only one. i think my current pic is of my eye.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Justin Williams
St John Ambulance Network
Poole High School Network
Picture Pulling A Funny Face


----------



## brettervivariums (May 9, 2009)

brett turner picture of me and a my gf she has red hair and a grey cardigan on and i have a black jumper with navy blue collar


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

Jonathan Matthew Rhodes
Sheffield network
Pic is of me with gold background with a hat on


----------



## lizardlady123 (Nov 14, 2009)

anne greenacre 
kings lynn
norfolk

pic is of me


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Matt Le-Duq-Jones

One and only : victory:


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

Liam Mckay
Liverpool Network
Profile picture is me with a Beatles tshirt on, and I'm sitting on a toilet, I feel as though I should explain that but I wont :whistling2:


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually I have changed my profile pic, It's my best mate trying to kiss me but I still manage to hold my best pose for the picture:razz:


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hayley Baker
Portsmouth network 
and same pic as my avatar
add rfuk :2thumb:


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a facebook group if that counts :2thumb:

Leeds' Pets Shop - Reptiles, Aquatics & Small Animals! | Facebook


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

PawsForThought said:


> We have a facebook group if that counts :2thumb:
> 
> Leeds' Pets Shop - Reptiles, Aquatics & Small Animals! | Facebook


The female garg in the photos on this group is mine! 
Cant wait to collect her at the weekend:2thumb:


----------



## xXsmashXx (Nov 28, 2008)

Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook
add RFUK just so i no : victory:


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Laura Tripney
Edinburgh network
Pic of me


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

Michelle G said:


> The female garg in the photos on this group is mine!
> Cant wait to collect her at the weekend:2thumb:


Congratulations Michelle! She's an angel :flrt:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

chelseanlee said:


> chelsea austin, portsmouth network. pic of me, hubby and girls :2thumb: plz say ur frm rfuk or i may ignor u as theres lots of weirdos on fb :whistling2:
> :lol2:


BTW ive changed my profile pic to the 'opera house' sidney :2thumb:


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

Login | Facebook

Caroline Gray, is a picture of me kind of looking down, but I get bored and change it a lot!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

my pic has changed to me very drunk with a tie round my head being rambo.

Ive added everyone I can couldnt find one or two so add me if i havent already


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

wayne dunn i have a pic of a water dragon add me thanks


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

marc bestley 
bicester network i think maybe london cant rember if i changed it lol

or quick search 
www.facebook.com/viking6661


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

Jack Peters
Liverpool network 
pic is of me on holiday just head and shoulders


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris bell poss christopher bell :blush: london network i think pic is me with a funny face n a load of people behind me looking normal :2thumb:


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

steve walker 

or use [email protected] to search i have a common surname !!

pic me been little greedy with beer !!!!:blush:

sheffield network


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

Carl Hickman
Manchester Network
As said before mention RFUK


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Just a quick thought. If someone adds you and you are unsure as to add them as they have not mentioned they are from RFUK, check the mutual friends link and chances are if they have other RFUK members as there friends then they are also from RFUK.

Just thought i would mention this as on a few friend requests i have forgotten to ass RFUK. 

Ive added some of you on here aswell.


----------



## luke86 (Aug 2, 2009)

luke sheppard pic of me holding a pike:2thumb:


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

James Burke - Manchester, pic of me holding my nephew

dunno if the link works??? my mutual friend with some peeps will probz be ace reptiles gloucester : victory:

Login | Facebook


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sarah Johnson, Leeds network. My picture is of me with my boyfriend with a soft toy turtle on my head.


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

george stevens
pic of my royals head lol
network = greenshaw high


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Anthony Reilly

Liverpool network

pic ov me with my leg up ( meerkat statue between my legs ) lol


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool idea! [email protected] to add me...as before mention RFUK


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

Zoey Baker-Balch (I'm sure I'm the only one.)

pic is of my with my OH 

Look forwards to gettting to know some people who understand mine and craigs love of reptiles.... no one else seems to lol.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

tell me about it. my friends dont even come into my living room now due to my locust colony. everytime im getting another lizard i get that glance of them all


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Name - True innocence

Pic - Butler my bulldog

Please put RFUK in request :lol2:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Angie Dodds in the Sheffield network.. Picture is me playing my bass in my band TopGun


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

sean taylor - shaved head , white shirt , can of fosters behind my head,

lets all be nosey :2thumb:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

feel free to add

clairebear

got a pic of me in a going out dress


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> feel free to add
> 
> clairebear
> 
> got a pic of me in a going out dress


 
haha i was just guna say i cant find you


----------



## leahchick80 (Feb 7, 2010)

*add for facebook*

feel free to add me on face book my name is leah orange :2thumb:


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

Dawn-Marie Baker
My pic is me with my whit boxer dog.
put that your from RFUK in the request please as i ignore people i don't know lol

Thank you


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Thought id bump this up for any members who may have missed it/new


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

no one wants to be ur friend steve 
facebook sucks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no one wants to be ur friend steve
> facebook sucks


Im in the middle of deleting all the groups off of mine as im fed up of people owning my details. It does suck but what out there is better to see how crap most peoples lives are it makes you feel better


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Im in the middle of deleting all the groups off of mine as im fed up of people owning my details. It does suck but what out there is better to see how crap most peoples lives are it makes you feel better


theres bebo, myspace, twitter lol
too many if u ask me


----------



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

James Northcote wales network pic is me and oh on our wedding day. Please could I have your rfuk name if you add me so I know who you are. Cheers!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> theres bebo, myspace, twitter lol
> too many if u ask me


There all pants. Especially twitter full of wannabe famous people who dream of getting there tits out to be famous. Some people need to realise that no one cares and live in the real world


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> There all pants. Especially twitter full of wannabe famous people who dream of getting there tits out to be famous. Some people need to realise that no one cares and live in the real world


mmmmmmmm tits twitter u say


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

facebook.com/rydeboyz


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Im down as Rebecca Atkinson and my pic is of me with lots of party hats on my head. Im in the newcastle network.

Thanks!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Sophie Witts
My pic is of my AFT (brown and sitting on a little log bridge )
Don't think I have a network...if I do, it'll be Nottingham or Lincolnshire lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Sophie Witts
> My pic is of my AFT (brown and sitting on a little log bridge )
> Don't think I have a network...if I do, it'll be Nottingham or Lincolnshire lol


I dont see you


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I dont see you


Ah it might be because I hid it from my ex... one minute I shall change my privacy settings 

EDIT: Privacy settings have been altered


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

i dont have facebook i must not be cool enough


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i dont have facebook i must not be cool enough


Try again now youve spoken to me your coolness factor would have shot up


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

nope it hasnt
lools like someone else isnt cool


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

[email protected]. picture is of me and my youngest i think!

looking forward to having some like minded friends!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

may as well join the crew 
[email protected]

dont have pic as i have only spent about 1 min on facebook lol


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Just added you (I'm the guy in white t-shirt with sunglasses).


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Just added you (I'm the guy in white t-shirt with sunglasses).


seriously 
the 2 pics i have seen of u today look nothing alike


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea I hate having my photo taken so there a probably big stages of time inbetween pics.


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Jen Atkins, feel free to add me


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Jen Jen said:


> Jen Atkins, feel free to add me


Which one lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

take it 
*Scott Danger Duffield-esquire*

is ginnerone


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> take it
> *Scott Danger Duffield-esquire*
> 
> is ginnerone


yes yes it is


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Jordan Ahoy Ryan from Merthyr Tydfil and in Cardiff uni


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Can add my facebook page 

its here:

Lizard Planet | Facebook


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

sarah m sheldon 
pic currently my cat sat in a bird cage ....long story 
sheffield network
also on rfuk fb group
anyone else wanna add me...feel free - current friends don't understand my reptile fascination


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

sarahdilan said:


> sarah m sheldon
> pic currently my cat sat in a bird cage ....long story
> sheffield network
> also on rfuk fb group
> anyone else wanna add me...feel free - current friends don't understand my reptile fascination


their not ur real friends then:lol2:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

My Facebook link is on my signature at the bottom of this post - 

feel free to join


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

Matthew North
pic is my beardies face
put a message of you being from rfuk or i decline unless i know them


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Jade from Runcorn
Liverpool network

Log in | Facebookhttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/?ref=logo


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

jennifer broadhurst
manchester network
put your rfuk user name on invite pls
thx

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1313047777


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

craig baines, same pic as here! easy  feel free to add me.


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

craigbaines said:


> craig baines, same pic as here! easy  feel free to add me.


 
No thanks Craig i dont like you, even if you are my brother in law!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

jadeladine said:


> No thanks Craig i dont like you, even if you are my brother in law!


harsh words
:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

jadeladine said:


> No thanks Craig i dont like you, even if you are my brother in law!


i admire your honesty and find it frankly amusing, 
SO craig bains, get your self in to the shower and try to was off that big bag of OWNED thats just be thrown all over you Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

jadeladine said:


> No thanks Craig i dont like you, even if you are my brother in law!


Well thats nice too know. Good job i was refereing to the people not already on there ^^

Anyone else whos not so bitchy, feel free to add me ... lol


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

craigbaines said:


> Well thats nice too know. Good job i was refereing to the people not already on there ^^
> 
> Anyone else whos not so bitchy, feel free to add me ... lol


 
Arr u know im only kiddin ;-)

(i need to keep you sweet so you'll make me a viv LOL)


----------



## JeremyFidelis (Jan 30, 2010)

cant find you steve


----------



## JeremyFidelis (Jan 30, 2010)

jeremy fidelis , picture of me in a bar with sunglasses on feel free to add  not hard to find


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

JeremyFidelis said:


> cant find you steve


hes on my friends list
[email protected] searcg for me addme then add him 
simples


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

I am christopholies taters moccachino


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## puffwhizzcrooke (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi I am Debbie Palmer my profile pic is me with one of my beardies on my shoulder lol


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Terry Goff
Pic of me holding a pint with suinglasses on.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump up as lots of new members. I'm stephen court bristol area wearing 3d specs


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I added you! Tiff Cooke - my pic is of my Sugar Glider wearing a Santa hat!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Bump up as lots of new members. I'm stephen court bristol area wearing 3d specs


I never got round to adding you, i'll do it now  (Jenny Goodland by the way)


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

Amy Lock 

my photo is of an ann summers model in pvc lol as i use my profile for work too.

feel free to add me and have a chat, i dont bite, honest


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm the relatively unique Khal Harris, should anyone be sufficiently bored. Profile pic is, I think, a photoshoot of me riding a motorbike in France. Or Belgium. I forget...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=658045429

Got a fair few RFUK'ERS on there - Just mention you're from here ta, Al


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Ella Galtrey | Facebook

thats me


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Laura-Jayne Lee with a "pink 'fro":lol2:


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

im bored feel free to chat to me

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

facebook.com/alex.dunkley thats me :2thumb:


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to | Facebook feel free to add me:cheers:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Rebecca Whiteley 
kitten as my pic 
put rfuk if u add me


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Emma Parker 
Bristol network

I am blonde and have tinsel on my head


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nathan Thomas

Display Pic: Grey Polo Shirt With OH in Black Dress


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

susan fitzharris pic me with reindeer please say your from rfuk


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Vicky Farrell, Basingstoke.

Profile pic is of me drinking with a mate (blonde hair).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Krista Wright
Aberdeenshire
Picci of Jonathan Davis from Korn....oh how I wish hahaha Sad I know :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Megan Roberts | Facebook

:3 Feel free to add me!


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh I only have the pet shop owners lizardswise on mine!
I'm hardly anyone on RFUK but oh well!
My FB is Kate Danger Beer, there's a picture of a defiant (dirty!) Pink tongue skink up there atm.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Kerrith Soden

Kerrith Soden | Facebook


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crazy people need to put RFUK in the request lmfao.

getting friendship requests from people with a profile picture of a scantily dressed woman doesn't go down well with her in doors:lol2:, esspetially when i can't explain who it is lmfao.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

marie frith , blackburn , i have a pic of my 3 yr old son with blue top munching ice cream from brewsters lol


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

feel free to add me, just search for Benjamin Burton, surrey network, should have a pic of me skydiving if I remember correctly. Just stick your RFUK user name in the message bit so I know who you are : victory:


----------



## mandyd (May 17, 2010)

Hi

Please feel free to add me. 

Mandy Dunnett, pic is of our Cocker Spaniel (Lola). Please put RFUK username in the request, thanks.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

amby stanyer-hunter


----------



## Buzzer (Aug 29, 2010)

Peter Burrows

me wearing a hat lol


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nicola Harrison on the london network.
Pic is a plastic penguin.
If you do want to add me please mention RFUK and your username :2thumb:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

www.facebook.com/weller2005


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Will Sherman | Facebook

Add away :2thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 2, 2007)

Jordan davidson

Picture 3 guys at a table


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Clare Northall | Facebook

Clare Northall - Wigan

Pic is of me taken at St. Helens v Wigan last Good Friday.


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

courseithurts said:


> www.facebook.com/weller2005


Wont be long untill shes wrestling crocodiles :lol2:


----------



## 81deano81 (Dec 22, 2009)

hi guys add me if u like too = dean lake from port talbot wales


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

steven rafferty birmingham pic of new edition


----------



## emova (Mar 23, 2010)

hi, mine is Emily turner-holland
pic is a close up of me in a cow suit. :lol2: say rfuk if you add me. xxxx


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Mark Needham
Newport south wales network
Picture of my 3 sons with snowy trees behind them


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Log in | Facebook : victory:


----------



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

Glen Ellison
Think im on the manchester network
Profile pic is me and a friend on top of scafell pike


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all 

stephen bling savastano on FACEBOOK (a pic of someone drawing the tattoo on my arm)

ta

Steve


----------



## Dawnx (Jan 18, 2011)

Dawn Parry

Picture is of Rex same water dragon thats ive got a picture of on here

just say your from this forum, so i know who you are


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

This isn't my own facebook but it is the one I made for the shop so there are hundreds of interesting pictures of animals on it so click the link and check them out :mrgreen:.

Pet World Irvine | Facebook


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=627160978

Just let me know your an RFUK'r!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm facebook illiterate...


i just don't get it... like, where do you actually talk to people?


that wall...?

it seems to be a billboard and pretentious...

either i'm too stupid or too smart to get the damned thing...

and to anyone trying to contact me on my page thing i did...

i get confused by the noise of it all... it's too cluttered and stand-off-ish...


i can do this here... post and speak with real folks...


i'm a sad case aren't i?:whistling2:


----------



## yatesy (Jun 14, 2010)

"craig yates" Manchester network. Be nice have someone chat reptiles with lol pic is of me with a pointy hat on lol.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

not sure about the network, but:

Niki Murray

picture of me... a smiling gorm in a witches hat xD

mention RFUK pleases


----------



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

facebook.com/profile.php?id=692255268


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicquita said:


> not sure about the network, but:
> 
> Niki Murray
> 
> ...


Its like a forum, in a way, though you can control who see's posts.
Its profile bound (User or group), so anything you post would be seen by the selected candidates, this can be friends only, friends of friend, and so on.

It is also possible to us FB as blog/diary and/or record of past events.
Ie using the status box as an input of current events, progress, experiments and findings.

Although many people use it as a way to keep family and friends up to date with life. 

Sad, but highly amusing at times.


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

Here is ours. Feel free to add us.

http://www.facebook.com/TheGexFiles


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

Sean Morris

West midlands network

Pic is me looking into camera from the dance floor haha, being an idiot =p :lol2:

Or just click:

http://www.facebook.com/SeanMozz


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Krispy1984 said:


> Its like a forum, in a way, though you can control who see's posts.
> Its profile bound (User or group), so anything you post would be seen by the selected candidates, this can be friends only, friends of friend, and so on.
> 
> It is also possible to us FB as blog/diary and/or record of past events.
> ...


i meant i don't know what network i'm on, as i don't recall selecting one xD


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Matthew Neville the picture is of a percula clownfish  Would put link to profile but doesn't work sorry.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87 (Mar 2, 2008)

feel free to add:- altho i dont no y it is saying im reptile rescue den when im not altho i did just add them but that link does work 
Reptile Rescue Den | Facebook

Dan


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I quit facebook, and got myseelf a life again lol


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's my facebook

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1106283669

If you're going to add me please send me a message saying your from RFUK before hand as I get a load of people just randomly adding :whip:


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

trevor burns in hailsham east sussex 
my pic is of me and a hunting bird when i was out hunting with my m8


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

paul warren

in england top on a photo shoot

london network


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

you will have to look for me from my email its [email protected] i think you can do that on facebook say your from rfuk


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

My fb pic has changed for anyone that cares! Its now me scaling down the side of scaffel pike (mountain) im stephen court from chippenham


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Sarah Green or JazzyBBunny, on Plymouth network.. Pic of my boyfriend and I. Just say who it is when you add me


----------



## edskerten (Jun 9, 2009)

*Fb*

Ed Skerten - Swindon or Bristol network I think

Disp. picture is me on a night out


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Mines under my breeder name -
Gemstone Dragons
Feel free to add but if you wanna chat message me on there as it's hard to keep up with 1 person on my wall lol


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

Northampton Reptile Centre (www.ReptileCentre.com) | Facebook

It's a page rather than a profile but has a lot of good reptile people on there sharing views, photos etc. so please feel free to join in.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

bump up. Ill hopefully beadvertising available stuff on a regular basis so feel free to add me. Im Stephen Court the pic is me in a red t shirt touching the top of a mountain


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

donna christine wright
pic of izzy and dizzy


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Feel free to add.

Netty GeckoParadise


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mine is Nathan Thomas, display picture is baby blue top. PM me so I know who you are : victory:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

kirsty laurie, fife


----------



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

donna christine wright
pic of izzy and dizzy
feel free to add me


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Daniel Leggat | Facebook


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

Jude Barker  pic is one of my chahoua - add away :2thumb:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

tom stone
pic of me holding a harris


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicnet Thurlow
Pic is of two dragons

Feel free to add me. Thats my dragon facebook account.

hmm not sure if this link will work.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002461964249

New account so nothing on there yet.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

www.facebook.com/chrisdaniells

Got a bit of an emo fringe going, purple shirt and shiz


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

can't remember if i put mine on here or not, but Niall Blade is my personal one, pic is of me holding a retic i believe, and my business one is Blades reptiles with a baby gtp as the pic


----------



## tnt (Oct 21, 2010)

Timothy Collins. pic of me with a massive carp


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

bump up


----------



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

I just tried to find you stephen but I can't, I'm glen ellison and my profile is a pic of me an a mate on the top of scafell pike!!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

gellison said:


> I just tried to find you stephen but I can't, I'm glen ellison and my profile is a pic of me an a mate on the top of scafell pike!!


Haha snap mine is too although its misty


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Owain Bowdler , South Wales

Pic - sat on a motorbike


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

BoscMonster said:


> Owain Bowdler , South Wales
> 
> Pic - sat on a motorbike


added

Btw my pic changes all the time its currently this










not sure if this will work but this is me

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

group available for selling herps in the uk Welcome to Facebook


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry changed my pic again!


----------



## reddishsmudge (May 14, 2011)

please add me 
catherine winterbottom, stockport
pic the same as avatar

thanks


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

benjamin hall
hadleigh
pic is of my nile monitor


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I quit Facebook after I became seriously addicted.

I would recommend you all delete your accounts before you become a cyber zombie like I was :eek4:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

oki ... i shall doit ...after much consideration i need more then 99 random reptile and non reptile related conosations in one day hahhaha xD 

heres my Profile <----- its a clicky xD 

but if u wish to go the long way ... or link doesnt work .... my name is mike turner ...and my pic kinda makes me look like im having a nsatisfying pooagainst frosted glass ( dw its not a bum shot ) xD lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

spikemu said:


> oki ... i shall doit ...after much consideration i need more then 99 random reptile and non reptile related conosations in one day hahhaha xD
> 
> heres my Profile <----- its a clicky xD
> 
> but if u wish to go the long way ... or link doesnt work .... my name is mike turner ...and my pic kinda makes me look like im having a nsatisfying pooagainst frosted glass ( dw its not a bum shot ) xD lol


added 

Feel free to join the reptiles for sale group as well

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> This has been done in other sections dont know if you guys are intrested but if you want to be added by any of the lizard peops then put your name and explain your photo below.
> 
> Im Stephen Court from the Bristol Network and I believe im surrounded by some mates im caving.
> 
> ...


Darwin...facebook name Sarah 'Young' Hulse (black and white pic)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Darwin said:


> Darwin...facebook name Sarah 'Young' Hulse (black and white pic)


Added

Log in | Facebook

Also guys ask to join this group and i promise ill let you in! sell your reps on facebook!


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi im tracey hackling,and my pic is my bearded dragon miley


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

tracey_H_ said:


> Hi im tracey hackling,and my pic is my bearded dragon miley


added


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

hi face book name mark drummond pic ov a stenodactylus sthenodactylus with coconut hide


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

iona fox jordan
pic is of my foo fighters palm tattoo 
leeds network


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

Ian Flint, my pic is a cat with "I farted" on it


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

Andrew Lewis 

picture of a giant in black shirt infront of a door with a snooker/pool cue in hand


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Neil MacDougall

Pic of tatt on my back


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

Adam 'Astra' Markey | Facebook 
if you can put RFUK please thanks


----------

